
Hacker Dojo - community center for hackers (Mountain View, CA) - tortilla
http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/
======
seiji
Most important page on the wiki: <http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/JoinTheDojo>

We currently have 40 members, but we need an additional 40 members to
consistently cover costs (rent, power, internet access, improvements to the
space, etc).

If you're curious about Hacker Dojo, join the mailing list [1] and stop by the
open-house scheduled for next Sunday (Aug 23, one day after DevHouse 34 [2]).

Any questions?

[1]: <http://groups.google.com/group/hackerdojo>

[2]: <http://shdh.org/>

~~~
rjurney
I'm gonna be in town, and friends are starting one of these locally. I'm not
looking to join, I am just curious to see how it works - can I stop by?

------
lispm
See here:

Hacker Spaces (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace>) all over the world:

<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces>

------
wavesplash
David Weekly and much of the Dojo crew are also the forces behind
SuperHappyDevHouse (<http://shdh.org>).

------
brandonkm
Great idea, would love to see something like this in the LA area.

------
dzlobin
A really great initiative, maybe another startup incubator( or hatchery) will
be born from this.

I can't wait to move out to the bay area.

